# Nouveau miss firmware files nv106_fuc084 and nv106_fuc084

## Logicien

Hello,

when I boot everything seem to be good and I get the Lightdm screen. After I login in my user account some firmware files are missing and the lines in bold are added to the previous command. These firmware files are not in /lib/firmware/nouveau. Is these firmware files are tryed to be load on the Linux side where Nouveau is compile in the kernel image [y] or by Nouveau on the Xorg side? Do I need them and can I get them?

Xorg have been freezing before with dmesg saying Nouveau write error. I could Ssh on the system. Since then I use the ~amd64 gentoo-sources, linux-firmware, nvidia-firmware and xf86-video-nouveau packages. No freeze again.

equery l *firmware* gentoo-sources *nouveau*

```
 * Searching for *firmware* ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-firmware/nvidia-firmware-340.32:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20170113:0

* Searching for *gentoo-sources* ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.9.10:4.9.10

 * Searching for *nouveau* ...

[IP-] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.13:0
```

lspci -s 01:00.0 -vvv

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 730] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. GK208 [GeForce GT 730]

   Physical Slot: 1

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 31

   Region 0: Memory at f2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 1: Memory at e8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Region 3: Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   Region 5: I/O ports at 1100 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4192

   Capabilities: [78] Express (v2) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 <64us

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal+ Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag+ PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 5GT/s, Width x8, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

         ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 5GT/s, Width x8, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range AB, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=01

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [128 v1] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600 v1] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau
```

dmesg | grep -i -e drm -e firm -e micro -e nouveau

```
[    0.000000] microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0xa0b, date = 2010-09-28

[    0.130234] acpi PNP0A08:00: [Firmware Info]: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] only partially covers this bridge

[    0.409529] [drm] Initialized

[    0.409736] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: NVIDIA GK208B (b06070b1)

[    0.520459] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bios: version 80.28.79.00.0b

[    0.521477] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: priv: HUB0: 085014 ffffffff (1e70820b)

[    0.521500] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fb: 2048 MiB DDR3

[    1.182335] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: VRAM: 2048 MiB

[    1.182336] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: GART: 1048576 MiB

[    1.182340] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: TMDS table version 2.0

[    1.182342] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB version 4.0

[    1.182345] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 00: 01000f02 00020030

[    1.182347] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 01: 02011f62 00020010

[    1.182349] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 02: 02022f10 00000000

[    1.182351] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 00: 00001031

[    1.182352] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 01: 00002161

[    1.182354] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 02: 00000200

[    1.184574] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    1.184575] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    1.226938] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: MM: using COPY for buffer copies

[    1.447281] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: allocated 1920x1080 fb: 0x60000, bo ffff88021347f400

[    1.447387] fbcon: nouveaufb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.693753] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fb0: nouveaufb frame buffer device

[    1.697048] [drm] Initialized nouveau 1.3.1 20120801 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    1.747456] microcode: sig=0x1067a, pf=0x1, revision=0xa0b

[    1.747506] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba
```

[ 6511.413237] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for nouveau/nv106_fuc084 failed with error -2

[ 6511.413258] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for nouveau/nv106_fuc084d failed with error -2

[ 6511.413261] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: msvld: unable to load firmware data

[ 6511.413263] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: msvld: init failed, -19

----------

## jhon987

Just bumped into this myself, apparently this is the package you want: sys-firmware/nvidia-firmware  according to: https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/VideoAcceleration/

However, I recall bumping into this some time ago (before making some changes to my system), and if I remember correctly there was also something I read about using the kernel firmware is preferable to nvidia-firmware. But I don't recall exactly what was it about and it seems sys-kernel/linux-firmware does not have a suitable firmware for nouveau.

----------

